# David Jeffrey Spetch "All Religions are based on Lies" RE: Buddhism and Constitutionalism



## emilynghiem (Nov 27, 2014)

RE: Sweet Victory For Earth Is The Destruction Of Religion. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Dear David Jeffrey Spetch:

1. Please prove or explain how Buddhist teachings are based on lies

2. Explain why you don't treat Constitutionalism as a political religion based on lies
because our laws once protected slavery, and punished escape as theft of property,
so it didn't recognize people as equals, and today our immigration laws are questioning the same concept:
why are we treating citizens as criminals, criminals as citizens.
where is the "equal justice under law" or is equality a lie?

3. Otherwise admit that you don't practice your own belief.

You won't throw out Constitutional laws that once enforced lies that slaves weren't equal humans,
and/or still enforce lies that people are equal under laws when our court system isn't equal.
Those who can afford to pay for lawyers to buy freedom from conviction
aren't equal with those without equal defense or resources.

So admit your own beliefs are based on a lie.

If you either endorse Constitutional beliefs
or if you don't renounce them as you do other beliefs.

I challenge you in the Bullring to answer the three above.

Thanks David!

P.S. As for Christianity, I believe science can prove that the Spiritual Healing taught in Christianity is natural, effective and harmless, and universal to people of all faiths or no faith at all because it is based on forgiveness that has healing effects on all people regardless of denomination. See freespiritualhealing Resources for Healing and Forgiveness Therapy for resources I recommend for formal research and development.

If you want to make a bet on this, I offer to set up a website to raise 10 million for charity,
forming two teams raising 5 million each, if I can find someone to head the other team.
I'm willing to bet it can be proven. But can't seem to find anyone willing to raise 5 million to back the other position. Maybe you, BreezeWood and TAZ may be brave enough to assert this without even looking into the active practitioners of spiritual healing, with over 35 years of successful cases and no complaints of abuse or fraud because they don't charge money for their volunteer outreach through nonprofit charity to help people for free.

Do you really want to take it that far, let me know. I have a historic vet housing project that needs millions to buy the land to set up a campus, so I'm willing to launch this bet as a fundraising campaign for a good cause. Just need to find someone brave or stubborn enough to keep insisting there is no truth to spiritual healing by forgiveness as taught in Christianity....


----------

